# I did the math, fortune cookie prices are officially outrageous



## Chewy.7204 (Apr 24, 2018)

This morning I was looking at the new version 1.4.1 datamine, and I saw a new fortune cookie. I thought maybe nintendo had learned it's lesson with the first batch. Oh no! The new "Hopkins's game cookies" are 80 leaf tickets. So here's my math. 

There are 30 current special cookie items
One $3.99 purchase of leaf tickets get you enough for 2 cookies

So if you get less than 4 duplicate items, for the price of $59.85 you can get all the items available. That's with getting only 4 duplicates with the current rates, forget about it!

With that money you can purchase a switch game brand new!

Here's some more math
There are around 7 new Game themed items
They cost 80 lt each

With 0 duplicates that is 27.93 (saved some time by using the $3.99 100 lt pack)

So that brings our total to $87.78

That's insane! Nintendo best stop doing this to fans or they won't have any left... just saying. And this is just one mobile game, think of all the backstabbing they can/will/have done already.

*UPDATE:*They have now lowered the price of the Game cookies to 50 lt like the rest of the special cookies that are available now


----------



## Panda Hero (Apr 24, 2018)

nintendo acts as if theyre gonna go bankrupt, but theyre such a titan in the video gaming industry. it is a guarantee that people will always buy their products. they can afford to go a liiiiiittle bit lower, cant they? but oh well. the big guys up top always need more money.


----------



## kayleee (Apr 24, 2018)

Well, the good news is you don’t HAVE to buy them


----------



## Panda Hero (Apr 24, 2018)

kayleee said:


> Well, the good news is you don’t HAVE to buy them



thats true, im just a bitter low-incomer ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Vonny (Apr 24, 2018)

kayleee said:


> Well, the good news is you don’t HAVE to buy them



If you want them then you have to buy them.   This has money grab written all over it. 

Sega charges a dollar for DLC and people were so outraged they had to make it free but Nintendo gets a free pass for this nonsense.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 24, 2018)

Yep, it's awful.  I think I must have gotten insanely lucky because I spent $21 and got at least one of every cafe item except the kitchen.  I didn't want to spend any money but the set was too cute to resist.  I am ashamed of giving in but I'm never paying for this scam ever again.  Nintendo can either change their prices or lose my business.


----------



## Moonfish (Apr 24, 2018)

kayleee said:


> Well, the good news is you don’t HAVE to buy them



Get out of here with that logic, it makes way too much sense.

Shame on Nintendo for making a free to play mobile game that has tons of characters and furniture you can make without spending a single cent. How dare they try to make a profit in their free to play game by offering extras.

Nintendo is a business. They didn’t become a behemoth in the industry by giving everything away. Pocket Camp is a mobile game, every mobile game has the same tactics. They made a mobile game instead of a new AC because they saw the profits in making a “freemium” game.

Y’all should be mad at the customers who buy leaf tickets, since that is who Nintendo is making these cookies for. Then again, maybe y’all should be thanking them instead because if they weren’t spending money Pocket Camp wouldn’t exist. Just don’t act like Nintendo is your big brother and has betrayed you, because he was never your brother.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 24, 2018)

kayleee said:


> Well, the good news is you don’t HAVE to buy them


The only downside to that if you only buy them with bells is that you might not finish the whole set before they are gone for good.


----------



## Flare (Apr 24, 2018)

The 80 Leaf Ticket cost was apparently an error. It got fixed and the price went down to 50 like the other special cookies.

https://www.reddit.com/r/ACPocketCa...imal_crossing_pocket_camp_141b_update_client/


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 24, 2018)

Flare said:


> The 80 Leaf Ticket cost was apparently an error. It got fixed and the price went down to 50 like the other special cookies.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/ACPocketCa...imal_crossing_pocket_camp_141b_update_client/



Wow.  I should probably be happy but since 50 is still outrageous I'm not too delighted.  Lol.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 24, 2018)

I suppose the leaf ticket price for fortune cookies will stay 50 then. Its better than making it worse, right?


----------



## Vonny (Apr 24, 2018)

Moonfish said:


> Get out of here with that logic, it makes way too much sense.
> 
> Shame on Nintendo for making a free to play mobile game that has tons of characters and furniture you can make without spending a single cent. How dare they try to make a profit in their free to play game by offering extras.
> 
> ...


We don?t want to have to spend a crazy amount of money to complete sets.  That shouldn?t cause people to have passive aggressive meltdowns.  Calm down


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Apr 25, 2018)

I mean he isn't wrong... but they probably would make more money by releasing a new main series Animal Crossing game, than pushing all this leaf tickets and fortune cookie junk on us, It's just kinda just lazy build up stuff to earn some cash.

But still the leaf tickets are just becoming a major cash grab and that isn't very, nintendo...y if you get what I'm saying.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 25, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Yep, it's awful.  I think I must have gotten insanely lucky because I spent $21 and got at least one of every cafe item except the kitchen.  I didn't want to spend any money but the set was too cute to resist.  I am ashamed of giving in but I'm never paying for this scam ever again.  Nintendo can either change their prices or lose my business.



don't feel bad about spending _your_ money to get something _you_ want! Be angry at nintendo because they made you spend so much to get what you want.


----------



## J087 (Apr 25, 2018)

In the end *YOU *are the one pushing the purchase buttons.
You can't blame Nintendo for your own choices.

If you still disagree and feel like taking action, than perhaps deleting the app should be your first step.
Imagine the freedom it brings not having to posses every single pixel that is thrown at you.


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Apr 25, 2018)

My point is that the prices are outrageous for what they are. A coded item that costs nothing to produce. So for 30 items that are essentially free for Nintendo to make, that shouldn't cost 60 bucks.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Not that I was buying tickets to purchase them


----------



## Sowelu (Apr 26, 2018)

The fact that Nintendo introduced this game with a fair in-app purchase model only to save the best content for a new gambling based cash-grab model (half a year later) feels a bit sneaky to me. 

I have no problems buying Leaf Ticket packages (and I do, often), and I have no problem buying each fortune cookie with Leaf Tickets. It's the gambling, duplicates and blatant attempt to force the player to burn through Leaf Tickets rapidly (in a wasteful manner) that is just so off-putting to me. 

There is a happy medium, and they can still make gobs of money if they just got rid of the gambling, even if it means raising the price of each fortune cookie a bit. This will give the player the option to buy exactly what they want, which is consistent with the rest of the game play.


----------



## calamitybot (Apr 26, 2018)

I just wish they'd lower the price of leaf ticket items. The max I'd want to spend on any fortune cookie is 10 tickets, and the prices of the current special furniture should be cut in half. It doesn't feel fun, as a collector/completionist, to be playing these events and see these prices. It's been months since I bought leaf tickets and I won't be buying any soon.


----------



## MopyDream44 (Apr 26, 2018)

Sowelu said:


> The fact that Nintendo introduced this game with a fair in-app purchase model only to save the best content for a new gambling based cash-grab model (half a year later) feels a bit sneaky to me.
> 
> I have no problems buying Leaf Ticket packages (and I do, often), and I have no problem buying each fortune cookie with Leaf Tickets. It's the gambling, duplicates and blatant attempt to force the player to burn through Leaf Tickets rapidly (in a wasteful manner) that is just so off-putting to me.
> 
> There is a happy medium, and they can still make gobs of money if they just got rid of the gambling, even if it means raising the price of each fortune cookie a bit. This will give the player the option to buy exactly what they want, which is consistent with the rest of the game play.



Absolutely this! 

On another note, it always confounds me how critiquing an aspect of a game you love and taking a logical look at how that aspect impacts that game and community can make some people so outraged. Regardless of what some may believe, it's possible to love a game while still not liking certain aspects of it, and it should also be OK to express those thoughts. 

I have, and always will look at PC from a gamer's perspective, and as a gamer, I find the mechanics of mobile gaming in general, hurt the art of game design by compromising game quality. The design is focused on getting users to continuously spend money rather than immersion and enjoyment. This generally leads to a game that is just not as good as games on other platforms where the focus is game quality first.

This is ultimately why I was worried about Animal Crossing, one of my favorite franchises, going to the mobile gaming platform in the first place. Nintendo did a really great job of avoiding that at the beginning; however, they are moving more firmly into what you typically see in other mobile games. Now, if you look at PC only through the lens of mobile gaming, then what you see isn't going to be much worse than any other mobile game out there. Despite that, it's hard not to compare PC to the quality console AC titles that have come before it, especially for those of us who are passionate about gaming on platforms other than mobile devices. 

Finally, everyone knows we can simply not buy leaf tickets or stop playing the game, but that is really missing the point. If you enjoy the fortune cookies, that's fantastic; however, there is a constructive way of adding your voice to the conversation without belittling the opinions of others and/or trying to shut that conversation down.


----------



## Sowelu (Apr 26, 2018)

MopyDream44 said:


> Absolutely this! On another note, it always confounds me how critiquing an aspect of a game you love by taking a logical look at how that aspect impacts that game and the community surrounding it game can really frost some people's cookies, but regardless of what some may believe it is not only possible to love a game while still not liking certain aspects of it, but it should also be OK to express those thoughts. I have, and always will look at PC from a gamer's perspective, and as a gamer, I find the mechanics of mobile gaming in general hurt the art of game design by compromising game quality for mechanics that encourage players to spend money as much as possible. This generally leads to a game that is just not as good or enjoyable as games on other platforms, and is ultimately why I was worried about one of my favorite franchises going to the mobile platform in the first place. Nintendo did a really great job of avoiding that at the beginning, though they are moving more firmly into what you typically see in other mobile games. Now if you look at PC only through the lens of mobile gaming, then what you see isn't going to be much worse than any other mobile game out there, but it's hard not to compare PC to the console AC titles that have come before it, especially for those of us who are passionate about gaming on platforms other than mobile devices. Also, everyone knows we can simply not buy he tickets or stop playing the game, but that is really missing the point. If you don't mind the fortune cookies, that's fantastic, but there is a constructive way of adding your voice to the conversation without belittling the opinions of others and/or trying to shut that conversation down.



Yes, I so agree. When you love something and you're passionate about it, you want it to be good and fair, even if that means a little criticism here and there (that pertains to many things in life, not just games, like your town or country, fave bands, musicians, etc.). 

When Nintendo first launched Pocket Camp, I was under the impression that the goal was to bring this game to the massive mobile market to expose the world of Animal Crossing to the masses, therefore backing into more Nintendo hardware and software sales (with current and future titles), which is the bulk of their (current) business model. This is why I never raised a suspicious brow at the fair and sometimes generous game-play.

Now, this might still be one of their goals, and I am all about companies making lots of cash, I just think that there is a better way of doing it. I see Nintendo as one of the leaders of gaming, an iconic company with a rich history, so I expect them to present themselves as better than the current mobile developers who have that that startup cash-grab model right out of the gate. Set the bar higher, attract more users, and do not fall into the habits that have made mobile gaming ridiculously expensive.


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Apr 28, 2018)

Wow I created a monster... oh well lol


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 21, 2019)

old ass maybe outdated thread, idk. but god, I wish I could pay <$100 to be basically guaranteed to get what I want


----------

